# Ebola



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

What do you guys think about this Ebola thing? Will it spread? I'm getting mixed information and I don't know what to think; one says it's airborne, others that is not, high risk, low risk... it's driving me crazy. Should we worry about it?

Note: This thread purpose is not for spreading panic.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Aug 12, 2014)

It use to be a disease taken from birds that turned into a human virus. We are so humanitarian. They isolated the ebola patients, when it could have been much worse. I even see potential for a fiction piece thinking of this right now. But anyways, ebola is something that has a cure, developed in the usa as of late. But it was a early test that cured 2 people. Which can be googled. So by my understanding, the disease is very deadly spread by the bile ducts and sneezing. However they send or do currently send a lot of the patients to the united states. I respect the country since I grew up there. So in a final dramatic twist, the ebola debate is something that is going to test researchers. It's on a political agenda perhaps more than hiv and cancer, but we might never know the truth. Since the world survives on money.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 12, 2014)

AIGH!!! PANIC!!

No, seriously, don't panic. Ebola is a serious health risk for specific places in Western Africa, but as best as we seem to know it isn't airborne and, even if it spread that way occasionally, that doesn't automatically turn it into a global pandemic. We (at least Americans like me) need to take these diseases far more seriously than we do in terms of helping treat, cure, and prevent them, both to be decent and helpful and for our own self interest, but there is no immediate threat of Ebola to those of us not in the areas of the outbreak.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Aug 12, 2014)

By testing animals they managed to save two people from it. People wear masks to wear it as it can be as contagious as a common cold. I've seen images of the ebola virus. There is only a 90% survival rate. 

Whether countries such as south africa can control their borders they put in jeopardy the rest of the world. Which is why they use thermo(take temperature) technology to detect the temperature of people as they walk through airports.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 12, 2014)

Two patients here in Atlanta arrived from Africa, I'm sure that is well known. They are receiving good care at Emory under quarantine. Someone is spreading sick rumors though to scare people. Stuff about our water etc. Who are these people? and why?


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

Theglasshouse said:


> It use to be a disease taken from birds that turned into a human virus. We are so humanitarian. They isolated the ebola patients, when it could have been much worse. I even see potential for a fiction piece thinking of this right now. But anyways, ebola is something that has a cure, developed in the usa as of late. But it was a early test that cured 2 people. Which can be googled. So by my understanding, the disease is very deadly spread by the bile ducts and sneezing. However they send or do currently send a lot of the patients to the united states. I respect the country since I grew up there. So in a final dramatic twist, the ebola debate is something that is going to test researchers. It's on a political agenda perhaps more than hiv and cancer, but we might never know the truth. Since the world survives on money.



I read (everything I will say on this topic is what I've read, I'm not a doctor and don't have any knowledge about it) that there is no vaccine for Ebola, only some experimental drug, and the people who received it are feeling better. 



InstituteMan said:


> AIGH!!! PANIC!!
> 
> No, seriously, don't panic. Ebola is a serious health risk for specific places in Western Africa, but as best as we seem to know it isn't airborne and, even if it spread that way occasionally, that doesn't automatically turn it into a global pandemic. We (at least Americans like me) need to take these diseases far more seriously than we do in terms of helping treat, cure, and prevent them, both to be decent and helpful and for our own self interest, but there is no immediate threat of Ebola to those of us not in the areas of the outbreak.



LOL. I'm in some weird state, I don't know, in my newspapers was a headline about the first person in Europe who died of Ebola. They've mentioned Italy (which is right across my country!), but I'll assume (for now) it's just journalist sensationalism. 



Theglasshouse said:


> By testing animals they managed to save two people from it. People wear masks to wear it as it can be as contagious as a common cold. I've seen images of the ebola virus. There is only a 90% survival rate.
> 
> Whether countries such as south africa can control their borders they put in jeopardy the rest of the world. Which is why they use thermo(take temperature) technology to detect the temperature of people as they walk through airports.



Funny, I've read death rate is 60-90%, not survival rate. Maybe it depends on a quick/late discovery?


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Two patients here in Atlanta arrived from Africa, I'm sure that is well known. They are receiving good care at Emory under quarantine. Someone is spreading sick rumors though to scare people. Stuff about our water etc. Who are these people? and why?



Sick minds. These situations (let's remember swine flu) are obviously fertile ground for the trolls and people who like to spread panic by giving false information. I think they should be charged/fined.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Aug 12, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I read (everything I will say on this topic is what I've read, I'm not a doctor and don't have any knowledge about it) that there is no vaccine for Ebola, only some experimental drug, and the people who received it are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I meant the 90% is the statistic is the survival rate which I meant to say was to survive death.

And yes the experimental treatment is indeed a some form of a vaccine. I'm getting these facts from my head. It was tested in mice. Plus, news reporters aren't bad sources. Sensationalism is inevitable. But that's always a topic that people dislike about journalism. I know that but I in my opinion don't think it is a personal battle that I like but I don't talk about that.

I don't want you to think I am a troll. I am just trying to reply to your thread while not looking ignorant. I invested my time hoping for a reply that was well received. Troll is internet slang for people on a forum. I'm going to be apologetic about it while I am it, encase I offend.



Schrody said:


> Sick minds. These situations (let's remember swine flu) are obviously fertile ground for the trolls and people who like to spread panic by giving false information. I think they should be charged/fined.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 12, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much. Back in the 80's some wackos were spreading rumors that AIDS was carried by mosquitoes. If that had been true we'd all be dead.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

Theglasshouse said:


> No I meant the 90% is the statistic is the survival rate which I meant to say was to survive death.
> 
> And yes the experimental treatment is indeed a some form of a vaccine. I'm getting these facts from my head. It was tested in mice. Plus, news reporters aren't bad sources. Sensationalism is inevitable. But that's always a topic that people dislike about journalism. I know that but I in my opinion don't think it is a personal battle that I like but I don't talk about that.
> 
> I don't want you to think I am a troll. I am just trying to reply to your thread while not looking ignorant. I invested my time hoping for a reply that was well received. Troll is internet slang for people on a forum. I'm going to be apologetic about it while I am it, encase I offend.



Yeah, it would be good if survival rate was 90%  I don't think you're a troll, I was answering Pandora's post. Although I agree some sensationalism can be good if used correctly, most of it it's used for spreading panic. I'm not worried for myself; I can always look for information on the Internet, but what about older people who don't (know how to) use Internet, they probably believe what they read in papers/hear on the telly.



mrmustard615 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Back in the 80's some wackos were spreading rumors that AIDS was carried by mosquitoes. If that had been true we'd all be dead.



Yeah, I guess. Hope there won't be a large number of victims.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 12, 2014)

I studied about this in medical school. There is a difference between a natural disease, and a depopulation disease. The natural one makes someone get sick, and then here is what happens: The immune system basically beat up the virus quickly for some of them, others more slowly. Anyway, the (Now weak from previous person) virus spreads to the next person, and so slowly through this weakening and spreading less people die than in the beginning, and then it (sometimes mysteriously) is gone for a long time or permanently. You guys remember when things like "Sars" or "swine flu" were on TV years ago? Where are the millions of deaths they predicted? I demand an answer.

Then there is the depopulation disease, made in a lab, for you can guess what reason. As it passes on from person to person it becomes stronger and stronger, not weaker like the natural disease. Some people think there is too many people, causing too many problems, and our tiny precious planet will eventually not have enough for apartments and houses, and most importantly food, which requires extreme depopulation.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, I remember Swine Flu; our government spent millions on vaccines nobody wanted, so they threw away our money into the wind. But (from my limited knowledge) I don't think this Ebola virus is man made, it's not something new like Swine/Bird flu was.

EDIT: I don't think there's too much people; Earth can withstand another billion + people, it's about redistribution of the resources which is not in the interest of the wealthier countries.


----------



## Morkonan (Aug 12, 2014)

belthagor said:


> I studied about this in medical school. There is a difference between a natural disease, and a depopulation disease. The natural one makes someone get sick, and then here is what happens: The immune system basically beat up the virus quickly for some of them, others more slowly. Anyway, the (Now weak from previous person) virus spreads to the next person, and so slowly through this weakening and spreading less people die than in the beginning, and then it (sometimes mysteriously) is gone for a long time or permanently. You guys remember when things like "Sars" or "swine flu" were on TV years ago? Where are the millions of deaths they predicted? I demand an answer.
> 
> Then there is the depopulation disease, made in a lab, for you can guess what reason. As it passes on from person to person it becomes stronger and stronger, not weaker like the natural disease. Some people think there is too many people, causing too many problems, and our tiny precious planet will eventually not have enough for apartments and houses, and most importantly food, which requires extreme depopulation.



??

The above makes no sense. A disease spreading from person to person is not "weaker" because the immune systems of the infected have "beaten up on it." If anything, those pathogens that survive the human immune system to the point that they spread to infect other humans are likely the most robust, prolific and capable viruses... 

There is no fundamental difference between a "natural" disease and a "depopulation" disease, whatever that is. Any deadly disease could be a "depopulation" disease, whether it's artificial or not.


Disease scares come and go at a fairly rapid pace, these days. It's partly a matter of our increased means of communication and partly a matter of increased population density and modes of rapid travel. Ebola, in general, is scary because it's almost a death sentence for those who are unfortunate enough to become infected. Infection routes are usually incidental blood and body fluid transmission and the disease is easily transmittable after death. Some of the burial practices of tribal peoples, those most often the victims of this horrible disease, are the most likely early points of infection in an epidemic. Intimate handling of infected bodies can easily spread the virus, especially in unsanitary conditions where there is little effort made to protect against it due to cultural imperatives. (The washing and grooming of the body by family members and tribal leaders is one way that the disease is proliferated. Another is also the consumption of known carriers of the disease, like bats.)

Ebola is not airborne. At least, it is not airborne as we might think of such a thing. Instead, as far as I know, it resides in the body fluids of those who are infected and requires more direct transmission. Because of the nature of how ebola works, frequent body fluid loss is a given as soft tissues are basically torn apart. In extremes, this would include body fluids/blood leaching from all routes into the body. (All orifices) This makes it imperative that good blood and body fluid transmission practices are followed.

In the US, we have respectable medical practices that are focused on blood and body fluid control and preventative measures for exposure. Many of these were significantly improved specifically due to concerns surrounding AIDS. It is highly unlikely that ebola will spread from patients in a modern hospital. While there are incidents of other diseases spreading in such environments, they're actually pretty small. We've long had good practices with diseases that have similar transmission issues and there's no reason to suspect we will, somehow, forget everything we've learned, especially with the concern surrounding ebola.

That being said, the biggest problem, as it stands right now, is bad blood and body fluid exposure practices as well as the consumption of infected animals in regions where these outbreaks occur. Cultural as well as economic issues are involved and it's difficult to change those sorts of things in any hasty manner. There is no known cure for ebola and treatment is generally of symptoms in a hope to keep the body strong enough to fight the infection on its own. However, there is always hope and new treatments are being tested. If successful, they may be able to get rapid approval, at least in some attempt to make a stand against this disease. I don't have a great deal of hope, though. As long as these cultural and economic problems exist as well as increasing population density coupled with even more travel opportunities, we will face something else coming from these regions, even if we "cure" ebola.

(I am not a physician. )


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

Mork, thank you for such detailed answer


----------



## belthagor (Aug 12, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yeah, I remember Swine Flu; our government spent millions on vaccines nobody wanted, so they threw away our money into the wind. But (from my limited knowledge) I don't think this Ebola virus is man made, it's not something new like Swine/Bird flu was.
> 
> EDIT: *I don't think there's too much people*; Earth can withstand another billion + people, it's about redistribution of the resources which is not in the interest of the wealthier countries.



Oh? I remember a while ago someone on forums said the US alone can produce food for up to 6 billion people. The problem is, they will have to be hiring many more farmers, who work longer hours, and refuse to do so unless they get a big paycheck.

Some people are positive and think "Yeah well by that year we will have such great technology we wont even need farmers, and there are pessimistic people around too.



"The power of population is indefinitely greater than the power in the earth to produce subsistence for man"
-Malthus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Robert_Malthus


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Oh? I remember a while ago someone on forums said the US alone can produce food for up to 6 billion people. The problem is, they will have to be hiring many more farmers, who work longer hours, and refuse to do so unless they get a big paycheck.
> 
> Some people are positive and think "Yeah well by that year we will have such great technology we wont even need farmers, and there are pessimistic people around too.
> 
> ...



Of course. Stories about how Earth is exhausted and can't handle more people are circulating for years. If there's was a fair distribution of resources (even if it means a little more expensive products, but well being of others, I'm in), world would be a different place. Take my country, for example, do you know how much uncultivated soil is there? It could feed my whole country! Everything is possible if there's a will.


----------



## Blade (Aug 12, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Two patients here in Atlanta arrived from Africa, I'm sure that is well known. They are receiving good care at Emory under quarantine. Someone is spreading sick rumors though to scare people. Stuff about our water etc. Who are these people? and why?



It is well know as we hear about here on every news broadcast along with the ethical issues surrounding using 'untested on humans' medication to help stem the outbreak.

As far as I can made out it does not spread easily (infection via bodily fluids rather than airborne) and is not likely to be a problem in developed countries that are prepared to effectively manage any possible cases that might arise. Medical preparedness and forewarning are thought to be sufficient protection.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2014)

Blade said:


> It is well know as we hear about here on every news broadcast along with the ethical issues surrounding using 'untested on humans' medication to help stem the outbreak.
> 
> As far as I can made out it does not spread easily (infection via bodily fluids rather than airborne) and is not likely to be a problem in developed countries that are prepared to effectively manage any possible cases that might arise. Medical preparedness and forewarning are thought to be sufficient protection.



I hope you're right


----------



## CyberWar (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't concern myself with it much. Ebola is a nasty bug to catch, but a thousand dead is really a spit in a sea - more people die of AIDS, malaria, yellow fever and other more common diseases every day than have ever died of Ebola. In fact, the only reason this disease has become so notorious is it's unusual deadliness and the consequent media coverage it gets.

The Ebola virus resides in animal hosts native to equatorial Africa, and only enters human population under exceptional circumstances. It incapacitates and kills it's hosts too quickly for the virus to spread, and the carriers only become infectious after the appearance of the first symptoms. These two factors mean the Ebola virus cannot become endemic in a human population, making it merely a temporary hazard. Furthermore, it doesn't spread by air, the only reason of concern being high death rate and a lack of proven cure or vaccine.

A truly-dangerous pathogen with a potential to start a pandemic would have to be airborne, endemic to the human population and be infectious while remaining asymptomatic. One disease that met all these criteria was smallpox, and that's one disease I'd call truly scary.


----------



## theredbaron (Oct 4, 2014)

It's the "oh it's not a concern to me" attitude as to why, give enough time, ebola will become a pandemic. 

What it comes down to, unfortunately, is the average human being is little more than a *sheep*. Like a sheep you follow the leader without much thought (if aliens ever come, we'd make a rather* easy *species to subjugate). Many people believe everything they are told [particularly by authority figures] at face value either cause they couldn't be bothered to look things up or lack the intelligence to read between the lines. 

As shown with the silly cow in Texas whining cause she's confined to the apartment where the Texas guy has ebola. She's more than likely interested in her crack & booze than any health risk she may poise. 


What the news doesn't bother saying is

a) ebola has *EVERYTHING *the flu has except outright airborne. It does have droplet factor [which is almost *NEVER* mentioned] so if someone with the illness was to sneeze in your face, there's a chance you could get it. 

b) I believe in the early 90s there was mention of a mutation in ebola that would allow it to go airborne. 

c) Ebola has a probable infection rate of 11%. Meaning that for every 100 person, 11 people may become infected. Of course if only 1 person out of those 11 has any weakened immune system, only that 1 person will develop ebola... however *the threat is there. 

*d) I believe it was 2006 when there was a nation wide study that indicated less than, or maybe slightly over, 50% of people wash their hands after using a public washroom. I can tell you at college I've seen MANY people leave the washroom [immigrant & local] without washing their hands. If someone gets shit on themselves - which the news says spreads the disease when infected - and touches everything in a 100 foot radius those items can be potentially infected. Why do you think they've got a bloody squad of hazmat garbed people cleaning out the apartment in Texas. 

e) the vaccine against ebola has been cancelled in the production stage cause some asshole is disputing the patent. 



_In the US, we have respectable medical practices that are focused on blood and body fluid control and preventative measures for exposure. Many of these were significantly improved specifically due to concerns surrounding AIDS. It is highly unlikely that ebola will spread from patients in a modern hospital. While there are incidents of other diseases spreading in such environments, they're actually pretty small. We've long had good practices with diseases that have similar transmission issues and there's no reason to suspect we will, somehow, forget everything we've learned, especially with the concern surrounding ebola.
_

I got to laugh at this. Like a big ass belly laugh. 

My local hospital's idea of containing a patient with ebola like symptoms is to sit them in a roped off chair in the waiting room until they're seen. 

Or how about the guy in texas - even though he apparently TOLD the hospital where he'd come from some idiot said it's the flu, sent him home. The guy bloody well threw up outside the apartment.


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

ebola's ok. but i'd much prefer a good case of syphilis any day of the week.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 4, 2014)

A good article on Ebola, discusses some of the "fearmongering" going on, but also has good, practical, information: http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/ebola-outbreaks-science-versus-fear-mongering-and-quackery/



theredbaron said:


> Morkonan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ebola-like" symptoms? What sorts of _symptoms_, exactly, did this patient present? How many "likes" can fit on the head of a pin?



> Or how about the guy in texas - even though he apparently TOLD the hospital where he'd come from some idiot said it's the flu, sent him home. The guy bloody well threw up outside the apartment.



Which was, admittedly, an error. The staff questioned the patient about his travel habits and that information was not relayed through appropriate channels in order that appropriate procedures, _already in place_, could be followed. It was a deficiency caused by human error, not by hospital policy.


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2014)

theredbaron said:
			
		

> Or how about the guy in texas - even though he apparently TOLD the hospital where he'd come from some idiot said it's the flu, sent him home. The guy bloody well threw up outside the apartment.



Massive tactical glitch though it set off the alarm bells for everyone else. In an industrial country which in on alert Ebola is not really a threat.

For natives of Liberia outside their country these are hard times.:blue:


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 4, 2014)

Interesting thread, having no medical back round and a layman's understanding of things.   Only one thought that comes to mind after reading the details; is that even the worst thunderstorm that washes away roads, bridges and people start out as a few stray drops.


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

Blade said:


> Massive tactical glitch though it set off the alarm bells for everyone else. In an industrial country which in on alert Ebola is not really a threat.
> 
> For natives of Liberia outside their country these are hard times.:blue:



i really don't know why everyone is "hands across the world" for liberians. it's a really racist country. according to their constitution, if you aren't
black? you are ineligible to be a citizen there. when hitler did that for whites, everyone went bananas.


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2014)

dale said:


> i really don't know why everyone is "hands across the world" for liberians. it's a really racist country. according to their constitution, if you aren't
> black? you are ineligible to be a citizen there. when hitler did that for whites, everyone went bananas.



Most true sir. However Liberia is also the only colonial invasion into Africa by Americans. Their capital 'Monrovia' is named after the American president Monroe. Too bad they don't have any oil or something to fight about.:blue:


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

Blade said:


> Most true sir. However Liberia is also the only colonial invasion into Africa by Americans. Their capital 'Monrovia' is named after the American president Monroe. Too bad they don't have any oil or something to fight about.:blue:



they have something, or the US government wouldn't have sent troops. never doubt that if the US sends troops somewhere nowadays? it's not for any "noble cause".
it's about banker expansion, usually.


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2014)

dale said:


> they have something, or the US government wouldn't have sent troops. never doubt that if the US sends troops somewhere nowadays? it's not for any "noble cause".
> it's about banker expansion, usually.



More likely oil. An obsolete endeavour in the realty of the day but that is the way is goes. Nothing like combat for the obsolete, its fuel for drama.:blue:


----------



## Skodt (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Morkonan (Oct 4, 2014)

dale said:


> ... it's a really racist country. according to their constitution, if you aren't
> black? you are ineligible to be a citizen there. when hitler did that for whites, everyone went bananas.



Liberia is a special case.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberia

_"Liberia is the only country in Africa founded by United States colonization while occupied by native Africans. Beginning in 1820, the region was colonized by African Americans, most of whom were freed slaves. The colonizers (who later become known as Americo-Liberians) established a new country with the help of the American Colonization Society,  a private organization whose leaders thought former slaves would have  greater opportunity in Africa. African captives freed from slave ships  by the British and Americans were sent there instead of being  repatriated to their countries of origin."
_
So, that their Constitution is discriminatory is to be expected. It's basically a country that was founded *for* freed slaves and African-Americans.


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> Liberia is a special case.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberia
> 
> ...


whatever. what most people don't know is that during the time that america had slaves, there were almost 2 million white people captured and enslaved in africa during the barbary wars. you can make excuses for liberia all you wish. and as far as i'm concerned? they can have their racist laws. i just find it BS that south africa was condemned for the exact same thing, only it was non-whites who were refused full citizenship. racism is racism.


----------



## Miles-Kirk (Oct 5, 2014)

Just nature's way of culling an over-populated planet. 

It will run it's course and then disappear, just like the over-hyped swine flu.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 5, 2014)

1) *Ebola is not airborne*. If you stand right in front of someone coughing or sneezing and they get droplets on you, you might get infected, but it will not travel through an enclosed space like an airplane. 
2)* It is spread via direct contact with liquids from infected people*. If you have the virus but do not show symptoms, you are not contagious. 
3) *There is no cure or vaccine*. Too few people of interest got it prior to this outbreak, so vaccine or therapeutics were not deemed lucrative enough to pursue. 
4) *Supportive therapy increases survival rate*. We can't cure it, but we can support a person through it by giving them fluids, or antibodies if available. 
5) *The virus is* enveloped, meaning it is *easy to kill outside of the body* with disinfectants. 
6) *The differences in local beliefs, living conditions and healthcare is what caused the outbreak to occur in Africa.* Reliance on local healers, a distrust in the government, panicked front line healthcare workers, overwhelmed healthcare systems, local beliefs/misconceptions of the disease, burial practices, and a lack of material support has lead to where we are now.*If you live in a first world country with decent medical facilities, you will be fine.*
7) It's carriers are fruit bats and non-human primates like monkeys. Food handling of bush meat probably started this entire epidemic.
8] *The virus does not easily mutate.* It seems that the more transmissible strains are also less lethal.
9) *Outbreaks have occurred in the USA, but have been contained* without mass epidemics.

In summary, a) it's not very infectious, b) you can avoid it by not touching the fluids of infected people and c) even if you do get it, they may be able to support you through it.


----------



## theredbaron (Oct 5, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> 1) *Ebola is not airborne*. If you stand right in front of someone coughing or sneezing and they get droplets on you, you might get infected, but it will not travel through an enclosed space like an airplane.
> 2)* It is spread via direct contact with liquids from infected people*. If you have the virus but do not show symptoms, you are not contagious.
> 3) *There is no cure or vaccine*. Too few people of interest got it prior to this outbreak, so vaccine or therapeutics were not deemed lucrative enough to pursue.
> 4) *Supportive therapy increases survival rate*. We can't cure it, but we can support a person through it by giving them fluids, or antibodies if available.
> ...




a) wrong. Wrong and major wrong. Yet the belief of another sheep.

If the virus can be transferred via bloody fluids, all you got to do is sit in an airports hard backed seats where someone's being sweating like a stuffed pig... put your hand on the armrest... and then wipe your mouth. Or not even wipe your mouth, a papercut will do just as nicely. 

Five seconds to compute the facts of the virus to come up with a 100+ situations where it can be easily transferred. Why do you think they've got hazmat suits going to the Texas apartment. Why do you think they're keeping an eye on at LEAST fifty people that had contact with Texas guy. Why, just recently with the NY incident, the guy was taken off the plane in a hazmat suit. 

Doesn't take any great genius to figure 1 + 1 = 2. Facts the government are giving, and which the sheep are believing, is 1 + 1 = 5. 




b) given as LESS than 50 odd percent of people don't wash their hands going to a public washroom, chances of avoiding bodily fluids are slim to nil. 

_*Do you want me to tell you of the local pizza shop's where the owner's son smeared his own shit all over the walls of the washroom and then went and served people pizza. I can give you the address, it's in Canada too. Or how about the college subway employee I saw leave the washroom after having what sounded like diarrhea and never washed their hands. 

*Those are food providers so that average human is less hygiene. _

Humans are a filthy species by majority. 

Add to that a LOT of immigrant students who come from countries where hygiene is subpar at best, and you got a cocktail for problems. 



c) I got to laugh. Like the doctor they "cured" who is now back at hospital and being monitored to ensure he doesn't have a relapse. Even if he doesn't get ebola again the virus obviously compromised his immune system which means he'll get sick more easily and more severely. 



But this post is proof. 

Humans = sheep; sheep unable to think for themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 5, 2014)

theredbaron said:


> a) wrong. Wrong and major wrong. Yet the belief of another sheep.
> 
> If the virus can be transferred via bloody fluids, all you got to do is sit in an airports hard backed seats where someone's being sweating like a stuffed pig... put your hand on the armrest... and then wipe your mouth. Or not even wipe your mouth, a papercut will do just as nicely.
> 
> ...




So let me get this straight. I should board up my house and panic like the dickens.


Or I should be like the "sheep" and live my life normally.


----------



## dale (Oct 5, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> So let me get this straight. I should board up my house and panic like the dickens.
> 
> 
> Or I should be like the "sheep" and live my life normally.


a major unstoppable pandemic may hit one day, but i don't think this is it.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2014)

One can always hope... hope you all have your 'bug-out bags' ready. Bring on the zombies so I kin git 'er done.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 5, 2014)

theredbaron said:


> a) wrong. Wrong and major wrong. Yet the belief of another sheep.
> 
> If the virus can be transferred via bloody fluids, all you got to do is sit in an airports hard backed seats where someone's being sweating like a stuffed pig... put your hand on the armrest... and then wipe your mouth. Or not even wipe your mouth, a papercut will do just as nicely.



Pfft, I got a degree in medical science. What do you have?
I meant via air through an enclosed cabin. Plus, airport authorities will not allow someone coming from a hot zone that's showing symptoms to board the plane. 



theredbaron said:


> Five seconds to compute the facts of the virus to come up with a 100+ situations where it can be easily transferred. Why do you think they've got hazmat suits going to the Texas apartment. Why do you think they're keeping an eye on at LEAST fifty people that had contact with Texas guy. Why, just recently with the NY incident, the guy was taken off the plane in a hazmat suit.



Yep, the two guys handling him were wearing hazmats. But note the people scurrying around him without hazmat suits, and hey, they're completely fine. Checkmate. 



Hygiene doesn't really matter if no one here is infected to handle your food or smear feces on your walls. Plus, Ebola dies when exposed for a prolonged period. 



theredbaron said:


> c) I got to laugh. Like the doctor they "cured" who is now back at hospital and being monitored to ensure he doesn't have a relapse. Even if he doesn't get ebola again the virus obviously compromised his immune system which means he'll get sick more easily and more severely.



Sources? 
From someone who's taken immunology, I call bull. 



theredbaron said:


> Humans = sheep; sheep unable to think for themselves.



I'm glad that Trey and Matt thought of that term for you to conveniently use.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 5, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> Pfft, I got a degree in medical science. What do you have?




He got his Phd at age 28 according to another of his posts when he was disrespecting a fifteen year old kid. He is much more intelligent than any doctor. Just ask him.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 6, 2014)

Whew, this thread is still alive, as the danger itself. Like someone said, I think most of us (countries) will be fine, we have better conditions and medical assistance than most of the African countries Ebola started. There isn't much about it in the news, I guess the (journal) hype is over, at least until (God forbid) something bad happens. Reading about it in Wikipedia, Ebola killed over 3000 people during the 2013-2014, and 42 this year - link. When you look at the current page - link as of Oct, 1st, numbers changes rapidly. :-s


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 6, 2014)

theredbaron said:


> ... all you got to do is sit in an airports hard backed seats where someone's being sweating like a stuffed pig... ...



Pigs don't sweat.


----------



## Blade (Oct 6, 2014)

dale said:


> a major unstoppable pandemic may hit one day, but i don't think this is it.



I don't think so either. I figure an influenza type virus with airborne spread when the victim had no visible symptoms would do it.:blue:



Schrody said:


> Whew, this thread is still alive, as the danger itself. Like someone said, I think most of us (countries) will be fine, we have better conditions and medical assistance than most of the African countries Ebola started. There isn't much about it in the news, I guess the (journal) hype is over, at least until (God forbid) something bad happens. Reading about it in Wikipedia, Ebola killed over 3000 people during the 2013-2014, and 42 this year - link. When you look at the current page - link as of Oct, 1st, numbers changes rapidly. :-s



It is still getting big coverage here. I think the recent SARS outbreak in Toronto has created a hyper vigilance on the part of the health authorities, the media and the public concerning any possible threat of this sort. Its not like anything else ever happens as well, I suppose.:sleeping:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 6, 2014)

Blade said:


> It is still getting big coverage here. I think the recent SARS outbreak in Toronto has created a hyper vigilance on the part of the health authorities, the media and the public concerning any possible threat of this sort. Its not like anything else ever happens as well, I suppose.:sleeping:



Jesus, SARS? Haven't heard anything about that. Our reporters write an article about Ebola every now and then.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 6, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Jesus, SARS? Haven't heard anything about that. Our reporters write an article about Ebola every now and then.




Oh yeah that was a big one in the States too. IT was originally a big deal in Asia. I think a whole three people died from that one.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Oh yeah that was a big one in the States too. IT was originally a big deal in Asia. I think a whole three people died from that one.



I know about SARS, mustard, I meant, I didn't heard anything about the SARS outbreak in Canada recently.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 6, 2014)

The SARS panic was a while ago in the US. Don't know about Canada obviously.


----------



## Blade (Oct 6, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> The SARS panic was a while ago in the US. Don't know about Canada obviously.



 Loose usage of the term 'recently', I suppose.:redface2:



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> According to Wiki: "Between November 2002 and July 2003, an outbreak of SARS in southern China caused an eventual 8,273 cases and 775 deaths reported in multiple countries with the majority of cases in Hong Kong.[SUP][1][/SUP] (9.6% fatality rate) according to the World Health Organization (WHO).[SUP][2][/SUP] Within weeks, SARS spread from Hong Kong to infect individuals in 37 countries in early 2003




 Anyhow there were some deaths in Toronto obviously as a result of lack of preparation so now any disease threat story gets big coverage. Also people in the city who have relatives in Africa affected by the situation get their big fame break.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 6, 2014)

I remember that the first outbreak was around 10 +/- years ago, but as I remember, it never reached this area.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the only thing I remember coming out of Europe (this is coming from the American press mind you) was the Mad Cow outbreak(s) in England. We later had a small outbreak in Texas with the cows only that I recall, and of course we all went into a panic.


----------



## Blade (Oct 6, 2014)

Not to suggest that this problem is going to go big but here is a story on the first reported transmission outside of Africa. A Spanish nurse treating an infected patient tests positive for the virus.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/world...ported-transmission-outside-africa/ar-BB7T9fo


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 6, 2014)

There's been a recent epidemic of MERS, a coronavirus just like SARS, in the US and Middle East. There's been a lot of media hype, but it looks like a cautious approach will prevent a mass pandemic we've all been preparing for, right beside the zombie apocalypse. 



Blade said:


> Anyhow there were some deaths in Toronto obviously as a result of lack of preparation so now any disease threat story gets big coverage. Also people in the city who have relatives in Africa affected by the situation get their big fame break.



Eh, fear brings out a sort of stereotyping in the form of unadulterated ignorance.  I've seen idiots go up to my black friends at a bar and go "did you go to Africa? Are any of your family sick?"  

I've been personally asked, "my oranges are from South Africa, can I get Ebola from it?" I told them to look at a map of Africa on their phones. They couldn't figure it out, so I pointed at where the Ivory Coast is compared to South Africa. They still didn't get it, so I just shook my head. 

Similar thing with my Asian friends when SARS hit Toronto. They all became Chinese overnight, apparently.


----------



## Blade (Oct 6, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> Similar thing with my Asian friends when SARS hit Toronto. They all became Chinese overnight, apparently.



I imagine the ignorance is appalling although I have not experienced it first hand. My point was that the SARS experience seems to have imprinted the public with a fear of invasive diseases that is quite out of line with reason.

I am watching the national news this evening from CTV. Ebola was the #2 story after the war on ISIS debate. They used up roughly 5 minutes covering everything from an American aid worker being placed into isolation in Nebraska to the effect of the disease on children in west Africa. Concern and coverage roll on somewhat detached from actual public risk.


----------



## Gofa (Oct 7, 2014)

*Malaria kills every year. Its currently 50% of what it was in year 2000 then over 1 million per year
point is this every year not once every now and again 

pandemic is a lovely word but when you die every year its more oh dear how sad never mind 




WHO | Number of malaria deaths*

www.who.int/gho/*malaria*/epidemic/*deaths*/en/

There were an estimated 627 000 *malaria deaths* worldwide in 2012 ... most occur in sub-Saharan Africa (90%) and in children under 5 *years* of age (77%).

now we are talking scary disease but it just does not get the hype eh.  Ebola 1300 or 10,000 its still little. Do you see malaria camps malaria hospitals. Nope



1889 Russian Flu Pandemic - about 1 million flu deaths
1918 Spanish Flu Pandemic - over 40 to 50 million flu deaths, including about 675,000 in the United States. The flu infected over half of the world's population by the end of the pandemic.
1957 Asian Flu Pandemic - over 1 million flu deaths, including about 69,800 in the United States
1968 Hong Kong Flu Pandemic - about 1 to 3 million flu deaths
1889 Russian Flu Pandemic - about 1 million flu deaths
1918 Spanish Flu Pandemic - over 40 to 50 million flu deaths, including about 675,000 in the United States. The flu infected over half of the world's population by the end of the pandemic.
1957 Asian Flu Pandemic - over 1 million flu deaths, including about 69,800 in the United States
1968 Hong Kong Flu Pandemic - about 1 to 3 million flu deaths ​
2009 H1N1 Flu Pandemic - between 8,870 and 18,300 deaths in the United States and up to 203,000 deaths worldwide


----------



## theredbaron (Oct 7, 2014)

Guy Faukes said:


> Pfft, I got a degree in medical science. What do you have?
> I meant via air through an enclosed cabin. Plus, airport authorities will not allow someone coming from a hot zone that's showing symptoms to board the plane.
> 
> 
> ...




What have I got let's see

2 University degrees by the time I was 20 - including a bachelors of science in virology

A certificate in immunology by 21 

A certificate in risk & security management by 22

A diploma in genealogy by 24 

And my working on my Masters [on infectious diseases], to be completed, by 26


I'm pretty sure that beats a "degree in medical science" the most vaguest of responses so I call nothing but bullsh*t seeing as a "degree in medical science" can cover a wide field of things. You're probably, at most, a junior dentist. 



I meant via air through an enclosed cabin. Plus, airport authorities will not allow someone coming from a hot zone that's showing symptoms to board the plane.

Can you read the papers? The guy LIED on the screening process saying he had NEVER been in contact with people with ebola. It's a KNOWN fact that he had been living in Africa amongst people with Ebola and had carried a body which had DIED from Ebola. 

That's one person, it's very EASY to lie particularly if you have heard that America can "cure" this disease. 

Strike one against you, lying sheep. 



Yep, the two guys handling him were wearing hazmats. But note the people scurrying around him without hazmat suits, and hey, they're completely fine. Checkmate. 

Laughable. Of course the people in hazmat are fine, and you claim to have a degree in medical science {I laughed so hard I nearly fell off my chair} what a crock of bull, that's what a hazmat suit is for. 

On the other hand .... fifty people have been watched for at LEAST three days meaning as you posted this "checkmate" response it would have been in the news at least once. Actually I see there's even mention of new papers that it was 100 people posted about 4 days ago been potentially infected. 

Beforehand it is well recorded that an entire hazmat squad of people were going into the apartment to clean it and get rid of the bedding, etc. 

You just lost another point, lying sheep. 



Hygiene doesn't really matter if no one here is infected to handle your food or smear feces on your walls. Plus, Ebola dies when exposed for a prolonged period. 

You lost the point of the message, lying simple minded sheep. People are NOT clean. 

Yes after a prolonged period which generally indicates *more than 5 seconds*. 


It is advised, for the very dumb that swallow down things as if it's golden, that if you come within 3 feet of an infected person without proper protective gear [and that includes a mask to protect against droplets / sneezes] that the chances of getting ebola is very good.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 7, 2014)

I read yesterday that that guy in the US (not the doctor, but other one) is in critical state. Hope he'll make it. 

And while we're up to "disease racism", I remember SARS first outbreak decade or more ago, when tourists from China (we get a lot of tourists from China and Japan, they just love us) were sightseeing my town, and they had surgical masks over their mouths (I assume it's because the air in their bigger cities is heavily polluted), someone made a remark that: "We're the one who should wear masks, not them" because they were coming from infected area, that is, outbreak first started in China.



Okay guys, settle down. Please don't fight. Let's agree we disagree, and that there are more possibilities than one. Keep it in a civilized manner.


Thank you!


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 7, 2014)

Please, people, no ad hominems. The reason that this web forum doesn't normally allow any sort of "debate" is because of the ill-conceived interjection of ad hominem attacks. Please, address only the discussion points and the information being exchanged, do not direct aspersions directly to a poster. If you disagree with something that has been posted, address the _discussion topics_ posted, not the members who post them.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 8, 2014)

theredbaron said:


> What have I got let's see
> 
> 2 University degrees by the time I was 20 - including a bachelors of science in virology
> A certificate in immunology by 21
> ...





theredbaron said:


> *I had my PhD by 28 thanks. I'm not a pig like the average (nitwit) human out there. *



So, what, you're some sort of poser for those actually educated? Haven't seen those before.

Either that, or I'm witnessing a top-notch troll job. In that case, a herp derp to you, baron. Herp derp.


----------



## Blade (Oct 10, 2014)

It looks like despite the 'don't worry about it' attitude expressed by many the US government is setting up a sort of screening program to check out visitors from west Africa. This may seem like a futile, Band-Aid operation but according to the article:



> The five airports – John F. Kennedy International in New York, Newark, Chicago O’Hare, Atlanta and Washington Dulles—account for 94 percent of the passengers arriving each day from Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea, said White House press secretary Josh Earnest. And there are only about 150 such passengers each day at those airports, making it more feasible to screen people more intensively who come from or recently visited the affected countries.



It certainly cuts the odds, I suppose.[-o<

http://www.scientificamerican.com/a...mptoms-at-5-airports/?WT.mc_id=SA_DD_20141009


----------



## Blade (Oct 13, 2014)

A health care worker in Texas tests positive for the Ebola virus.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ker-tests-positive-for-ebola/article21075727/

Officially it seems to be assumed that a breach of protocol is the cause.



			
				Posted article said:
			
		

> The new case in Texas indicated a professional lapse that may have caused other health workers at the hospital to also be infected, said the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).
> “We don’t know what occurred in the care of the index patient, the original patient, in Dallas, but at some point there was a breach in protocol, and that breach in protocol resulted in this infection,” CDC director Dr. Thomas Frieden told a news conference.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh God, not you guys too. This is a thread in my other forum and I suppose I'll just repeat myself. The media makes a mad profit off your fear. They scrounge up anything they can get their grubby hands on to make some dough. Ebola is none issue. The only reason it's even an issue in Africa is that they literally have no access to health care whatsoever. Anyone that lives within range of a decent medical facility will be just fine. You might also want to cancel your monthly blood orgy, heartbreaking I know. We'll all be fine. I promise.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, can we put "Cancel your monthly blood orgy"  in the quote me banner?


----------



## DJ2334 (Oct 16, 2014)

The fact that there are a few cases that we know about in America makes me nervous. Just think of all the people who have it that we don't currently know about?


----------



## Schrody (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 16, 2014)

My sentiments exactly


----------



## dither (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh dear.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 16, 2014)

in all seriousness, can you get Ebola from sex? You know, because body fluids mix, but so does blood.


----------



## dale (Oct 16, 2014)

it's not really a bad name, though. i might even call my next dog "ebola". i could be like..."EBOLA!!!! get your ass back here."


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 16, 2014)

belthagor said:


> in all seriousness, can you get Ebola from sex? You know, because body fluids mix, but so does blood.



I just found some information. To answer your question, the answer is yes.

Link to the World Health Organization concerning the virus 

http://www.who.int/csr/disease/ebola/faq-ebola/en/


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 16, 2014)

Ahh, Twitter, where the ignorance and laziness of people congregate. 



belthagor said:


> in all seriousness, can you get Ebola from sex? You know, because body fluids mix, but so does blood.



Yes, but you probably wouldn't want to.

World renown medical professional Jenny McCarthy noted drinking lots of lemon juice treats Ebola, reported the Daily Currant, ahem.


----------



## dale (Oct 16, 2014)

hold on, people. i think i got a theme song for this disease. i've been workin' on it. i think if we just replace "lola" with "ebola", it'll
be a great disease anthem. you just gotta go..."ebola...e-bo-la-la-lola...e-bol-la-la-lola"....ok? ......

[video=youtube;nVXmMMSo47s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVXmMMSo47s[/video]


----------



## Blade (Oct 17, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Oh God, not you guys too. This is a thread in my other forum and I suppose I'll just repeat myself. The media makes a mad profit off your fear. They scrounge up anything they can get their grubby hands on to make some dough. Ebola is none issue. The only reason it's even an issue in Africa is that they literally have no access to health care whatsoever. Anyone that lives within range of a decent medical facility will be just fine.


:thumbr:

I watched the CBC ( Canadian Broadcasting Corporation) national news tonight and the first 9 minutes (of a 30 minute broadcast) was all Ebola. This in spite of the fact that there have been no cases here and there are no direct flights from affected west African countries. For whatever reason the story has great traction.:cower:



belthagor said:


> in all seriousness, can you get Ebola from sex? You know, because body fluids mix, but so does blood.



Yes. Under the 'exchange of bodily fluids' clause.

This does make you wonder what might happen if a real threat emerged.:grief:


----------



## Jeff C (Oct 17, 2014)

dale said:


> hold on, people. i think i got a theme song for this disease. i've been workin' on it. i think if we just replace "lola" with "ebola", it'll
> be a great disease anthem. you just gotta go..."ebola...e-bo-la-la-lola...e-bol-la-la-lola"....ok? ......
> 
> [video=youtube;nVXmMMSo47s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVXmMMSo47s[/video]




I must write the rest of the song :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 17, 2014)

Blade said:


> :thumbr:
> 
> I watched the CBC ( Canadian Broadcasting Corporation) national news tonight and the first 9 minutes (of a 30 minute broadcast) was all Ebola. This in spite of the fact that there have been no cases here and there are no direct flights from affected west African countries. For whatever reason the story has great traction.:cower:
> 
> ...




If anyone remembers the hysteria when AIDS broke out, you can only imagine an Ebola scare would be twenty times worse


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll be cashing in on this. I just got a writing and project management gig on ebola. It will include an informational video, infographics, web content etc. It involves cleaning and sterile products for healthcare environments. It will be "educational" material, but of course, the goal is to sell lots and lots of product! Aaah, the sweet smell of free enterprise.


----------



## dale (Oct 17, 2014)

lol. don't worry, everyone. obama has now appointed us an "ebola czar" for our protection. ha ha...........

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/17/politics/ebola-czar-ron-klain/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 17, 2014)

dale said:


> lol. don't worry, everyone. obama has now appointed us an "ebola czar" for our protection. ha ha...........
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/17/politics/ebola-czar-ron-klain/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



Thank god Russia hasn't been the same since they lost their Czar


----------



## Blade (Oct 17, 2014)

dale said:


> lol. don't worry, everyone. obama has now appointed us an "ebola czar" for our protection. ha ha...........
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/17/politics/ebola-czar-ron-klain/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



:uncomfortableness: Reasonable or not every public health official in the western world is on line now on the hook to provide public protection. I see from the clip that the new appointee is a lawyer with experience in power politics but not medicine, how appropriate.:crushed:

The title 'Czar' really fits here.:dejection:


----------



## dale (Oct 17, 2014)

Blade said:


> :uncomfortableness: Reasonable or not every public health official in the western world is on line now on the hook to provide public protection. I see from the clip that the new appointee is a lawyer with experience in power politics but not medicine, how appropriate.:crushed:
> 
> The title 'Czar' really fits here.:dejection:



lol. it seems everything is just senseless nowadays. it's why it's so hard for me to take anything seriously. what's the point?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 17, 2014)

It's all politics guys. Just go with the flow I guess


----------



## dale (Oct 17, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Just go with the flow I guess



that's what i used to tell my ex during her period. for some reason i always irritated that girl.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 17, 2014)

dale said:


> that's what i used to tell my ex during her period. for some reason i always irritated that girl.



I tried saying that once. Once.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 18, 2014)

dale said:


> that's what i used to tell my ex during her period. for some reason i always irritated that girl.



Dude don't be cruel or insensitive. When a woman has her period give her a back rub or something.


----------



## dale (Oct 18, 2014)

belthagor said:


> Dude don't be cruel or insensitive. When a woman has her period give her a back rub or something.



really? a backrub? i always figured the best thing to give a girl during a period was a semi-colon.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 18, 2014)

dale said:


> really? a backrub? i always figured the best thing to give a girl during a period was a semi-colon.




Bud da Bup! (drum roll)


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 19, 2014)

Schrody said:


> What do you guys think about this Ebola thing? Will it spread? I'm getting mixed information and I don't know what to think; one says it's airborne, others that is not, high risk, low risk... it's driving me crazy. Should we worry about it?
> 
> Note: This thread purpose is not for spreading panic.



*The Ebola Outbreak*
​ 
What do you make of the scaremongering that surrounds the latest world health threat that by now is increasing the amount of negativity and fear that already existed in our world many times over? Are you, like me, getting an ever stronger feeling of déjà-vu when you follow the news about the unfolding of this sad and painful episode in the development of our world? Has the thought occurred to you, as it frequently does to me, that all of this could be a re-run of the Bird flu and the Swine flu epidemics in the years 2003 and 2009 respectively?

After the two above mentioned attempts failed, it wouldn’t surprise me at all if the pharmaceutical industry in the foreseeable future broke the news to an astonished and grateful world that they have developed some kind of a ‘wonder drug’. What would you say if three billion shots of vaccine magically appeared and were immediately made available to the governments of the Western world at – let’s say – Fifty Pounds/Dollars/Euros a shot? And what if, several months after the epidemic had died down again, as surely it will, someone came forth to reveal that the vaccine was as useless as the ones against the Bird and Swine Flu in the end turned out to be?

For all those who are seriously interested in the Ebola outbreak – and who wouldn’t be that by now? – I strongly recommend the reading of the whole of two related parts of ‘Our World In Transition’. As both of them consist of several chapters, you can start reading one after the other by clicking on the links below. Please allow one or two seconds for the files to load.




[*=center]Reflections On The Swine Flu 



[*=center]Reflections On The Bird Flu And The Swine Flu 

* * *  ​
Already voices of doubt about the current Ebola outbreak are coming to the fore. In particular I would like to draw your attention to the following one:



[*=center]‘Doubts About The Ebola Outbreak’ 
 
After reading the evidence that is now before you, I leave you to draw your own conclusions about why the Bird flu and the Swine flu scare did not succeed, so you can decide for yourself whether in your view something similar is likely to apply to the Ebola outbreak. The first two attempts failed, as in the end people had become too well informed, so that they could no longer be taken in by the machinations of those pulling the strings behind the scenes. The source of their information were those who genuinely had their best at heart and to whom this did not mean their money, but their mental and spiritual wellbeing. This alone can bring the peace of mind that is the foundation of any true and lasting physical wellbeing and happiness. 

I trust that what is before you now will help you to make up your own mind whether you wish to buy into the panic-making that so obviously is being carefully built up, step by step – just the same as the two previous times, though even more cautiously. When we refuse to react in the manner the pharmaceutical giants hope us to do, we empower ourselves. So, let us show our faith in God and the Angels by asking them to give us the strength and courage not to succumb and join the ever stronger negative thinking that is building up about the Ebola outbreak. Let us ask them to show us ways of counteracting all this negativity with positive and loving thoughts of trust and hope. 

And now, I would like to share with you the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of guides ‘Seeking Serenity’, which reached me when I was in the middle of writing this article. ‘Do not allow yourselves to dwell in darkness and fear or disharmony. Do not dwell unnecessarily on the present physical conditions or problems of the Earth. And do not allow negative thinking patterns to limit you or your life, so that the life-force may flow into you and fill your whole being ever more strongly. Negative thoughts limit its power, whereas its flow increases and is strengthened by attuning your thoughts and your whole being ever more to the frequency of the Highest Star and the Brightest Light in the whole of Creation, the Christ Star. Thought is a living thing and its effectiveness can be increased through prayers, meditations and quiet reflections that show your trust and faith in the wisdom and love of your Creator.’

The Christ Star is the white light at the top of the spiritual mountain. It consists of all the colours of the rainbow and each one of them represents one of the healing rays. The Christ light is the focused and concentrated of all of them together. This is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Through it every aspect of life is given, nurtured, sustained and healed, whenever the need for it arises. All of us are in this life to learn how to attune ourselves to this energy, so It can use us as channels for the blessing and healing of our whole world.

An essential part of the duality of our existence are two streams of thought or consciousness. They manifest themselves in yin and yang, female and male, darkness and light, black and white – with all shades of grey between them –, positive and negative. At any given moment each one of us has the freedom to choose which thought stream we wish to join. Either the negative thoughts of scaremongering and panic-making or the positive ones of declaring our trust in our Creator’s wisdom and love, the goodness of the life we have been given and of His/Her great plan of life. 

Unconsciously we have always belonged to one of the streams or the other. But the deeper we are entering into the Age of Aquarius, the more the need will arise for us to increasingly make conscious choices that empower us and help us to take charge of our lives and destiny. Up into the Heavens, that which is good and right, or down into hell, the things that are evil and wrong – the choice is entirely ours. We have the right as well as the duty to choose and never forget that not making a decision is also a choice.

As far as the pharmaceutical industry is concerned, is going to be third time lucky for them, and that at the expense of the suffering of large parts of our world? Let’s join hearts and hands with the Angels in prayer and form a ring of love and protection around Mother Earth and all her children, and do our share of making sure that this cannot come to pass. ‘More power to the people,’ I say and hope that you will join the ranks of those who refuse to be taken in. If so, please share this message with as many as possible. But as always, first listen to your inner guidance and see whether it confirms the truth of what mine is saying to you, through me. 

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 20, 2014)

*A Beam of Starlight*

A message from the Christ Star,
the Highest Star and the Brightest Light 
in the whole of Creation
​ 
For the spread of the Ebola virus and the resulting fear and anxiety across our world. With the help and the will of God and the Christ Star all things are possible, so let us join hearts and hands in prayer under the Star and:



Project Its light into those who are suffering and also for all relief workers.  
Together we hold the people of West Africa into the light of the Star.  
We pray that the light of God’s wisdom and truth may illuminate every heart and soul, especially those of the scaremongers and panic-makers of our world, so that the Divine spark in them comes alive and they too reawaken into the knowledge of God’s true nature and their own and the responsibilities for ourselves, each other and our whole world this brings with it. 
 
The White Eagle group of guides tells us: ‘We see the Christ Star’s light shining beyond the clouds and we bring you our message of hope. Peace be with you. All is well and all will be well. Have no fear and rest quietly. Put your trust into the Highest and go forwards with courage.’

Let us affirm:

I believe in the power of God’s light.
I trust that God’s plan for all life is perfect
And I believe in the power of the Christ Star to bless and heal, 
wherever it is needed in our world.

Quietly repeat to yourself whenever a negative thought enters your mind:

I see the light of the Christ Star shining across our whole world,
deeply penetrating and healing all life.
I have no fear because I trust in God.​ 
Tuning the receiver/transmitter stations of our minds into the wavelength of the Christ Star focuses our thoughts. This helps our minds to remain steady, calm and balanced, our hearts and souls to reflect the light of the Heavens and no longer the darkness of the Earth and the Christ Spirit fills our whole being ever more with Its positivity and light. 

Knowing that under the Christ Star all life is one, with hope, faith and trust in our hearts, we move ever forwards and upwards. We do our best and rest safely in the knowledge that God and the Angels are doing the rest.

Created by the White Eagle Lodge
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 21, 2014)

*Peace Prayer*

I wish you warmth, in a world that has grown cold.
I wish you joy, for all your days,
To soothe your own sorrows and those of others.
I wish you wonder and a growing awareness that
The Glory and the love of our Creator is present and
Manifests itself in every being, place and thing.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
To help you overcome your own fears and those of others.
And I wish you silence,
In which to recognise the Will of our Creator
Who loves us and is alive in each one of us,
And constantly reveals His/Her presence
Also in you and your life.

I wish for peace in our world, within and without.
May it flow from God’s loving heart and ours 
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
For the blessing and healing of all life.
May God’s wisdom and truth come alive in every heart,
The only place where it is known and can be born.

I wish that the creative fire of the Gods,
The ideas that constantly emerge from God’s loving heart,
May lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that His/Her greatest dreams and visions,
As well as our own, can come true,
For us, our world and all other worlds.

I wish for the renewal of compassion and love in all humankind,
So that hand in hand with God and the Angels 
All of us can learn to comfort the bereaved
And reassure those who are frightened, lonely and in pain,
Until no-one has to endure those states any more.

I wish that God’s courage and strength comes alive 
In each and every one, so it can be shared by all
And hope, faith and trust are renewed in our world,
Until every last one of us becomes capable of 
Ascending to the heights of Divine compassion.

I wish for the Great Mother’s wisdom and love to flow 
More and more into every heart and soul, 
So that once again we may walk together as one big family, 
Peacefully and forever united.
With all my heart and all my soul and all my being,
I wish for peace, harmony, and healing
To come to our inner and outer world, 
All worlds and all beings, whoever they may be
And wherever they are. 

Although at the moment this is still a dream, 
I know in my heart of hearts that one day it will come true,
And that it will happen through ordinary folks like you and me, 
For when the living God has come alive
In every human heart and soul,
All things shall indeed be possible.

Amen

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## dale (Oct 21, 2014)

awwww...ebola poems are like....SOOOOOO heartfelt.


----------



## ppsage (Oct 21, 2014)

Until the newspaper
got a hold 
of its name
Ebola used to be
just a river
in darkest Africa.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 21, 2014)

Probably the only thing worse than overreacting is underestimating.


----------



## dale (Oct 21, 2014)

i just don't think you all are seeing the fun in this disease. ebola is like....SOOOOO awesome. remember the village people song? 
well...we could like sing it diffrent...instead of..."it's fun to stay at the Y...M...C...A...................we could be all sing...it's fun to catch
that crap...E...Bo..L...A....and we could make up dances and shit for it.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 21, 2014)

You won't be laughing when you are bleeding profusely from all of your orifices.


----------



## dale (Oct 22, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> You won't be laughing when you are bleeding profusely from all of your orifices.



lol. whatever, you don't know that.


----------



## Nippon Devil (Oct 23, 2014)

Haven't really been keeping up with the thread, but I'll say this...

In Africa, where people eat fruit bats (they carry the virus), clean water isn't as plentiful, infected bodies are tossed into the river upstream where people drink the water downstream, and the doctors aren't as well trained or funded, the virus kills about 4K people a year. Let's also keep in mind that the strain in America is one of the less destructive ones.

Honestly, I don't see an epidemic. I am going to keep reading the news however.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Oct 24, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> You won't be laughing when you are bleeding profusely from all of your orifices.



I've been able to laugh at horrifically painful things in my life, I'm sure I'd take the time


----------



## ppsage (Oct 24, 2014)

> the virus kills about 4K people a year.


I don't think this is exactly correct--it over-estimates the fatalities. My understanding, Around 4k have died in this outbreak since March. That are recorded. That this is by far the largest recorded outbreak of 17 or so. That Many years there is no recorded outbreak. Would be interested to hear a source for the 4k annually figure?


----------



## Theglasshouse (Oct 24, 2014)

So I guess education on the news, in schools, and families and workplaces is something they need to consider to reduce sickness. Hopefully we can learn the sicknesses' symptoms. It is being contained at least. It is not serious as reported maybe. I hope this isn't the test of an ineffective state. I was reading Joseph Conrad's the heart of darkness some days ago, and I imagine poverty stricken countries can lead to immoral policies, and Ebola is just one part of the terrible things that happen. I watched a movie the other day with a genocide, mad, and sick people, I believe inside Congo. It was based on a true story.


----------



## Nippon Devil (Oct 24, 2014)

ppsage said:


> Would be interested to hear a source for the 4k annually figure?



It was in time magazine a week or so ago. I didn't read the whole article, so it's possible I'm miss representing the number. I think I saw that number again in Wikipedia, but I can't be sure. Those are the only news sources I can remember reading in regards to Ebola. But with information and misinformation so plentiful, I wouldn't be surprised if the numbers were wrong. Point is, these outbreaks need to get a lot worse before they can be declared epidemics.


----------



## Courtjester (Nov 4, 2014)

Here is just the thing for anyone into whose heart all kinds of flu strike fear:

_*Natural Flu Protection – The Humble Onion*_ ​
The time of year when the danger of catching the common cold or its most  severe form, flu, comes round surprisingly quickly each year and with  it the need for refreshing our memories about natural ways of protecting  ourselves and our loved ones against all manner of airborne bacteria,  including any flu viruses that may be at large. Let me begin with the  story one of my friends told me some time ago of how when, as a child,  he was in hospital and near dying. His Italian/African grandmother came  to visit him and she told a family member to go buy her a large onion  and a clean pair of white cotton socks. She sliced the onion open, then  put a slice on the bottom of each of his feet and pulled the socks over  this. In the morning when he awoke and the socks were removed, they  found that the slices of onion had turned black and his fever was gone.

The following has been reported from the year 1919 when a flu virus is  believed to have killed forty million people. One of the doctors, who  visited people to see if he could help them, came upon a farm where, to  his surprise, everyone was very healthy. When the doctor asked how this  was achieved, the wife replied that she had placed an unpeeled onion in a  dish in the main room of their house. There would probably not have  been more than two rooms in any case. The doctor couldn’t believe it and  asked if he could have one of the onions and place it under the  microscope. She gave him one and when he did this, he did find the flu  virus in the onion. Clearly, through absorbing the bacteria, the onion  had kept the family healthy.

Another story I heard from a hairdresser. She said that several years  ago many of her employees were coming down with the flu and so were many  of her customers. The next year she placed several bowls with onions  around in her shop. To her surprise, none of her staff got sick and that  certainly convinced her that it works. And no, I am not sharing this  information with you because I am in the onion business. So, how about  buying some onions and placing them in bowls around your home? If you  work at a desk, place one or two in your office or under your desk or  even on top somewhere. Try it and see what happens. The friend who sent  me this says they did it in their home and they never got the flu.

If this helps us and our loved ones not to become sick, what could be  better? But even if you do get the flu, because of the healing influence  of the onion it will probably be only in a mild form. What is there to  lose, apart from a few pence or cents on onions?

One lady reports as follows: ‘I contracted pneumonia and needless to say  I was very ill. I came across an article that said to cut both ends off  an onion put one end on a fork and then place the forked end into an  empty jar, placing the jar next to the sick patient at night. It said  the onion would be black in the morning from the germs. Sure enough it  happened just like that. The onion was a mess, but I began to feel  better.’

Another thing I read somewhere was that onions and garlic placed around  the room saved many from the black plague in times gone by because of  their powerful antibacterial, antiseptic properties.

Following the advice, I placed onions strategically all over my home,  and I have to say, they do look quite decorative. One stands in a small  wooden bowl in my living room and creates the impression of a sculpture.  And by the way, because the onions do not have to be peeled, no  unpleasant smells linger.

After reading the above, one of my friends contacted me with this: ‘I  have tried both onion and garlic on ear infections. At one time my ear  drum had actually burst, and even though I had been to see the doctor  twice, each time she refused to prescribe antibiotics. This was because  there was no redness in my ear canal thanks to the onion and garlic I  had placed over it. I think she only believed me when, on my third  visit, a discharge was evident.

‘My Grandmother used to place an onion in a bowl of water in rooms that  had been painted and decorated, to take away the smell of the fumes.’

From Dian Dincin Buchman’s excellent book ‘Herbal Medicine’ come the  following two remedies: ‘Coughs: An old pioneer remedy consists of  simmered honey and onion syrup. The onion may be juiced first and added  to the honey, if this seems desirable. If available, add a pinch of  thyme and ginseng powder, as both are very helpful in chest complaints.’

‘Coughs, Bronchitis, Asthma: Make an onion broth. Cut up a large red  onion. If you haven’t got one, a white one will work, too. Add a pint of  cold water, a pinch of salt and a pat of butter and simmer until the  onion is soft. Place the broth in a hot bowl and eat it as hot as  possible, without removing the onion pieces. Minerals from the onion and  its mucilaginous properties help soothe the inflamed mucous membranes  and induce perspiration. This helps to reduce the chest congestion and  causes the release of toxins.’
The time of year when the danger of catching the common cold or its most  severe form, flu, comes round surprisingly quickly each year and with  it the need for refreshing our memories about natural ways of protecting  ourselves and our loved ones against all manner of airborne bacteria,  including any flu viruses that may be at large. Let me begin with the  story one of my friends told me some time ago of how when, as a child,  he was in hospital and near dying. His Italian/African grandmother came  to visit him and she told a family member to go buy her a large onion  and a clean pair of white cotton socks. She sliced the onion open, then  put a slice on the bottom of each of his feet and pulled the socks over  this. In the morning when he awoke and the socks were removed, they  found that the slices of onion had turned black and his fever was gone.

The following has been reported from the year 1919 when a flu virus is  believed to have killed forty million people. One of the doctors, who  visited people to see if he could help them, came upon a farm where, to  his surprise, everyone was very healthy. When the doctor asked how this  was achieved, the wife replied that she had placed an unpeeled onion in a  dish in the main room of their house. There would probably not have  been more than two rooms in any case. The doctor couldn’t believe it and  asked if he could have one of the onions and place it under the  microscope. She gave him one and when he did this, he did find the flu  virus in the onion. Clearly, through absorbing the bacteria, the onion  had kept the family healthy.

Another story I heard from a hairdresser. She said that several years  ago many of her employees were coming down with the flu and so were many  of her customers. The next year she placed several bowls with onions  around in her shop. To her surprise, none of her staff got sick and that  certainly convinced her that it works. And no, I am not sharing this  information with you because I am in the onion business. So, how about  buying some onions and placing them in bowls around your home? If you  work at a desk, place one or two in your office or under your desk or  even on top somewhere. Try it and see what happens. The friend who sent  me this says they did it in their home and they never got the flu.

If this helps us and our loved ones not to become sick, what could be  better? But even if you do get the flu, because of the healing influence  of the onion it will probably be only in a mild form. What is there to  lose, apart from a few pence or cents on onions?

One lady reports as follows: ‘I contracted pneumonia and needless to say  I was very ill. I came across an article that said to cut both ends off  an onion put one end on a fork and then place the forked end into an  empty jar, placing the jar next to the sick patient at night. It said  the onion would be black in the morning from the germs. Sure enough it  happened just like that. The onion was a mess, but I began to feel  better.’

Another thing I read somewhere was that onions and garlic placed around  the room saved many from the black plague in times gone by because of  their powerful antibacterial, antiseptic properties.

Following the advice, I placed onions strategically all over my home,  and I have to say, they do look quite decorative. One stands in a small  wooden bowl in my living room and creates the impression of a sculpture.  And by the way, because the onions do not have to be peeled, no  unpleasant smells linger.

After reading the above, one of my friends contacted me with this: ‘I  have tried both onion and garlic on ear infections. At one time my ear  drum had actually burst, and even though I had been to see the doctor  twice, each time she refused to prescribe antibiotics. This was because  there was no redness in my ear canal thanks to the onion and garlic I  had placed over it. I think she only believed me when, on my third  visit, a discharge was evident.

‘My Grandmother used to place an onion in a bowl of water in rooms that  had been painted and decorated, to take away the smell of the fumes.’

From Dian Dincin Buchman’s excellent book ‘Herbal Medicine’ come the  following two remedies: ‘Coughs: An old pioneer remedy consists of  simmered honey and onion syrup. The onion may be juiced first and added  to the honey, if this seems desirable. If available, add a pinch of  thyme and ginseng powder, as both are very helpful in chest complaints.’

‘Coughs, Bronchitis, Asthma: Make an onion broth. Cut up a large red  onion. If you haven’t got one, a white one will work, too. Add a pint of  cold water, a pinch of salt and a pat of butter and simmer until the  onion is soft. Place the broth in a hot bowl and eat it as hot as  possible, without removing the onion pieces. Minerals from the onion and  its mucilaginous properties help soothe the inflamed mucous membranes  and induce perspiration. This helps to reduce the chest congestion and  causes the release of toxins.’

From ‘Reflections On The Swine Flu’

Please allow a moment for the file to load.

* * *​


----------



## DarlingD (Nov 18, 2014)

When you sit and watch on the news, it sounds scary so fingers crossed they get to control it.


----------

